
Improving Firefox Startup Time with the About:Home Startup Cache - severine
https://mikeconley.ca/blog/2020/07/13/improving-firefox-startup-time-with-the-abouthome-startup-cache/
======
themew
Seems to already be available in FF 78.

Search for: browser.startup.homepage.abouthome_cache.enabled and turn it on to
test.

